# Food Safety News - 12/25/2020  ....   Health officials warn of seasonal poisoning risk from certain plants



## daveomak.fs (Dec 25, 2020)

*Health officials warn of seasonal poisoning risk from certain plants*
By News Desk on Dec 25, 2020 12:01 am A French agency has warned people of the risks of eating berries or leaves from decorative plants. The French Agency for Food, Environmental and Occupational Health and Safety (ANSES) seasonal message focused on holly, mistletoe and poinsettia blooms, berries and leaves that can be used to decorate cakes, homes and gardens. Ingestion of berries or... Continue Reading

*64.4 tons of meat products that escaped inspection are recalled*
By News Desk on Dec 24, 2020 02:15 pm CLS Gourmet CL Saigon Food Company, in Philadelphia, has recalled approximately 128,841 pounds of various meat products that were produced without the benefit of federal inspection, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The various raw and fully cooked meat products were produced and distributed between April 29, 2020,... Continue Reading


----------

